# are there external profiles that can be imported into LR



## L Robbin (Apr 29, 2020)

Are there external profiles that can be imported into LR?
I just read the chapter in the FAQ book about profiles (thanks, Lightroom Queen - from one of her loyal subjects - such an excellent book). I like them for the subtle improvements they make to the expression of the image. Are there other external sources of such profiles that can be imported into LR. If  so, where?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2020)

What do you mean by profiles?


----------



## L Robbin (Apr 29, 2020)

The FAQ book had a chapter about Presets and Profiles. The profiles can be accessed on the right side of the LR window.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 29, 2020)

I would not suggest you 'populate' your Profile list with large numbers of 'Imported' Profiles. Develop Presets can often be more useful. The default install of Lr-Classic 9.2.1 includes enough for many Lr users.
You might want to make a Profile that is specific for your camera- (using a color chart , like the xRite Color Checker Passport)
Or for a few special purposes ( like defining your personal 'Style' in photography) you may create your own profile, or two, using  _Adobe Camera Raw_ . 
Some helpful links-
! PROFILE INFO (Lr Queen)
! CREATE PROFILES
LUTs to Lightroom – John Beardsworth


----------



## L Robbin (Apr 30, 2020)

OK, I get it. I'll think about it, look at the links, and see where am I at after.


----------

